# Όπου γάμος και χαρά η Βασίλω πρώτη



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2012)

Έχω την εξής ατάκα.Με τη γιαγιά μου πηγαίναμε σ' όλα τα πανηγύρια της περιοχής. Όπου γάμος και χαρά η Βασίλω πρώτη.

​
Καμιά ιδέα για απόδοση που να περιέχει και γυναικείο όνομα; Επειδή η επόμενη ατάκα είναι:"Βασίλω την έλεγαν τη γιαγιά σου;"​


----------



## sarant (Jan 27, 2012)

Μπορεί να έχει και παρήχηση ονόματος, αν βρεις καμιά έκφραση με merry, π.χ. the more the merrier, οπότε θα πει ο άλλος Mary τη λέγαν τη γιαγιά σου;


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

Σαν μια γενικότερη απόδοση, σκέφτηκα πολλά και διάφορα, αλλά προτείνω:
*She's drawn to partying like moths to the light.*
Στη θέση τού _partying_ βάζουμε ό,τι άλλο ταιριάζει καλύτερα.

Να μην ξεχάσω (της τελευταίας στιγμής αυτό) το *She's a party animal*.

Αυτά δεν πάνε στη γιαγιά, που θέλουμε να της δώσουμε και όνομα.
Άσχετο με τον ελληνικό ιδιωματισμό, αλλά αγγλική έκφραση με γυναικείο όνομα (και όνομα ελληνικό!) είναι το Pandora's box. Π.χ.
— Once you'd opened that Pandora's box... (Δηλαδή: Ήταν να μην κάνεις την αρχή.)
— Was Pandora your grandma's name?
Αλλά μπορεί να μην ταιριάζει στα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2012)

Προτείνω μεταφορά, εξάλλου το νόημα βγαίνει:


Alexandra said:


> Έχω την εξής ατάκα.Με τη γιαγιά μου πηγαίναμε σ' όλα τα πανηγύρια της περιοχής. Όπου γάμος και χαρά η Βασίλω πρώτη.​



[...] It's like the saying: "When there's merrymaking, here comes Vassilo"
Was Vassilo your grandmother's name?


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Προτείνω μεταφορά, εξάλλου το νόημα βγαίνει:
> 
> [...] It's like the saying: "When there's merrymaking, here comes Vassilo"
> Was Vassilo your grandmother's name?


 Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω ρυθμικώς και ονοματικώς* :): 

- It's like the saying: "Where there's feasting, of all guests, there Victoria's always first".
- Was Victoria your grandmother's name? 

 *λόγω υπότιτλου, ίσως είναι καλύτερα να είναι εύκολα αναγνωρίσιμο ως όνομα, αλλιώς ενδέχεται ο θεατής να κοντοσταθεί και να χάσει τον μπούσουλα, ακόμη και αν εξηγείται αμέσως μετά, εφόσον βέβαια η εξήγηση περιορίζεται στην επόμενη ατάκα. Εάν το Victoria δεν σας ικανοποιεί, παρακαλώ αντικαταστήστε με άλλο όνομα της δυσαρεσκείας σας, ανδρικό ή γυναικείο. _
Εκ της Ενώσεως για τα Δικαιώματα των Θεατών_ 


Η Βασίλω - Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος 





Επανάληψις επί το ορθόν (νήμα).


----------



## cougr (Jan 28, 2012)

If there was a party to be had, Vassi(lo) would be the first/sure to be there.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Έχω την εξής ατάκα.Με τη γιαγιά μου πηγαίναμε σ' όλα τα _πανηγύρια_ της περιοχής. Όπου γάμος και χαρά η Βασίλω πρώτη.
> ​





cougr said:


> If there was a party to be had, Vassi(lo) would be the first/sure to be there.


 Where there's wedding or a fair, Vassi is already there. :laugh:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συμβολή σας. Εξαρχής η σκέψη μου ήταν να μεταφράσω την παροιμία και να βάλω μια υποσημείωση -- μια και δεν πρόκειται για υπότιτλο, αλλά για μετάφραση σεναρίου, και η αγγλική είναι η ενδιάμεση γλώσσα όχι η τελική. Άρα ο επόμενος μεταφραστής έχει το καθήκον να το προσαρμόσει στη γλώσσα του, που πολύ πιθανόν να έχει παρόμοια παροιμία, μια και βρίσκεται σε αρκετά κοντινές μας περιοχές.


----------

